# DF: UNBELIEVABLE Archery!!!



## Clark Kent (May 3, 2007)

*UNBELIEVABLE Archery!!!
By Mike Brewer - Thu, 03 May 2007 06:15:39 GMT
Originally Posted at: Deluxe Forums*
====================

Check out the Robin Hood shot by the hefty guy!!  Absolutely Amazing!  The other links are Byron Ferguson, a regular on Shooting USA or some such outdoor program.  He actually managed the "wing shooting" shot on an aspirin on one episode.

Wicked, wicked stuff!






http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ejiv2...elated&search=

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GXkGN...elated&search=

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DLxS8...elated&search=


Read More...


------------------------------------
Defend.net Post Bot - FMA Feed


----------

